# odd rough opening for door size.



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

I doubt a 30 x78 prehung will fit. They usually are around 31.5 x 79.5 size requiring a 32 by 80 rough opening.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

A rough opening for doors should be 2 inches larger than the slab in both directions or you will have difficulties with either the installation of the door or the maintenance of the assembly over time. Guaranteed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I just can not imagine someone ever installing a door that small in the first place.
If it was mine I'd be considering reframing to fit a 36" (3-0) door.


----------



## derek07 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice . I would reframe it if I could but I can't because it is framed around my block foundation , the door leads into the basement from the garage. When I get home from work I'll snap some pictures..


----------



## veritasgt (Sep 28, 2016)

joecaption said:


> I just can not imagine someone ever installing a door that small in the first place.
> If it was mine I'd be considering reframing to fit a 36" (3-0) door.


Can't imagine installing a fairly standard size door? Weird.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

veritasgt said:


> Can't imagine installing a fairly standard size door? Weird.



The age of the home is the determining factor. RO sizes have changed a few times over the years.

I have roughly a 95 year span of time in my houses and I can testify to that. Pre-hung doors are relatively new in the total scheme of housing.


----------

